

Amazon AWS Pricing - Aggregated to GDocs for better overview - toomasr
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtAmb5x5g7xSdEllR29iTmtmb0IzSzNUdE9McEp6WVE#gid=1

======
toomasr
As I was doing the calculations for the 10th time I thought I'll share the
document with the world, short link is <http://bit.ly/amazon-aws-pricing> .
More background at <http://dow.ngra.de/2012/07/09/amazon-aws-pricing/>

